# Ouch that hurt!!



## believebraves (Jan 10, 2011)

Well I had my first accident in my shop today. Been woodworking 5+ yrs and it finally got me. The old tablesaw kickback...

Let's just say I was about 1/8" away from being a woman. Ask me why I was standing directly behind the blade, not using a miter gauge while cross cutting an 11"x11" board, and dont own a Riving knife or blade guard??? Well that answer is because I am a complete idiot who has made this cut 1000 times before, who got lazy and careless, and finally let my guard down using my saw!!!

Ok, below is a pix of the aftermath, however I can't show you this wicked cut or bruise due to the location of it, but it's about 5"x5" on my inner thigh.

The question I have. I have a PM66 older that never had a blade guard or Riving knive. I def like the idea of using a Riving knife better then a blade guard. Only problem is, Powermatic doesn't make one for my saw?

Any tips on where I can get a Riving knife for a pm66. And not a little plastic micro jig one that is in my plate, but one that mounts underneath the blade plate?? Also is a Riving knive or blade guard better?!? Thanks for your inputs!!!


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

beismeier makes a splittler for the powermatic. i like mine and use it ALWAYS !!! it bolts on. 

and youll get a cleaner cut if you make a throat plate. raise the blade up thru it so theres no play. the wide gap on the one in the photo is only so you can tilt the blade


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Well Hate to hear it but I have said many times on here it only takes one time. Glad that it wasn't any worse.

This guy may have a riving knife for your saw.
The BORK Store


----------



## believebraves (Jan 10, 2011)

bob sacamano said:


> beismeier makes a splittler for the powermatic. i like mine and use it ALWAYS !!! it bolts on.
> 
> and youll get a cleaner cut if you make a throat plate. raise the blade up thru it so theres no play. the wide gap on the one in the photo is only so you can tilt the blade


 
I searched all day and found the Biesemeyer "seperater" part # 74-441 from mikestools.com. Around 150$ is that the one you are talking about, if so do you really recommend it? Thanks.


----------



## believebraves (Jan 10, 2011)

*Is this the right one?*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Biesemeyer-...820?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27c4a461cc


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

That is some scary stuff. I'm glad the damage wasn't any worse.


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

Woodworking - cups recommended.


----------



## Rwelch (Mar 11, 2012)

believebraves said:


> Well I had my first accident in my shop today. Been woodworking 5+ yrs and it finally got me. The old tablesaw kickback...
> 
> Let's just say I was about 1/8" away from being a woman. Ask me why I was standing directly behind the blade, not using a miter gauge while cross cutting an 11"x11" board, and dont own a Riving knife or blade guard??? Well that answer is because I am a complete idiot who has made this cut 1000 times before, who got lazy and careless, and finally let my guard down using my saw!!!
> 
> ...


Can't purchase a true riving knife for your saw but I have heard of folks making sod pretty crazy modifications. You can however build your own splitter, I did for years with great success. But, call it a splitter or riving knife there is no replacement or a well designed guard.


----------

